# HOMEBREW: Patapon DS Gameplay Video released



## tinymonkeyt (May 31, 2009)

E-Eragon reveals a video of the gameplay of his project, Patapon DS.


Visit his blog here.


----------



## Technik (May 31, 2009)

Coolio.


----------



## GameSoul (May 31, 2009)

Game looks interesting.


----------



## iPikachu (May 31, 2009)

pata pata pata pon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it looks liek the psp game!
hope it turns out good


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2009)

OMG Looks incredible! Can't wait


----------



## Vague Rant (May 31, 2009)

Hah, "The game will be as good as the original." Good to know that a guy with PAlib is just as talented as the entire Pyramid dev team.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2009)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> Hah, "The game will be as good as the original." Good to know that a guy with PAlib is just as talented as the entire Pyramid dev team.



Yeah. The fans know what is needed in the game and are not just making it for money like the original makers. "The game will be as good as the original" can be true even if all he has is the PAlib, its the system that matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that there won't be a C&D


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 31, 2009)

I was confused for a second.
I thought it was a offcial game!
XD


----------



## jesterscourt (May 31, 2009)

Posting about it in an open forum was foolish.  He'll get a C&D letter in 48 hours or less.  And then it's over.  Before a beta, before anything.  If you are going to rip an established IP for your own ends, finish the project first, launch it, then announce, that way it's already out there.  Sheesh.

Looks interesting though.  I played the first one on the PSP, I have yet to get around to the second one.  If this would use the microphone for claps or something, that would really be something.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2009)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> Posting about it in an open forum was foolish.  He'll get a C&D letter in 48 hours or less.  And then it's over.  Before a beta, before anything.  If you are going to rip an established IP for your own ends, finish the project first, launch it, then announce, that way it's already out there.  Sheesh.
> 
> Looks interesting though.  I played the first one on the PSP, I have yet to get around to the second one.  If this would use the microphone for claps or something, that would really be something.
> 
> ...



From his blog.


----------



## Joe88 (May 31, 2009)

especially considering it a SCE game
I doubt they are just gonna allow copyright infringement


----------



## Jackreyes (May 31, 2009)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> Posting about it in an open forum was foolish.  He'll get a C&D letter in 48 hours or less.  And then it's over.  Before a beta, before anything.  If you are going to rip an established IP for your own ends, finish the project first, launch it, then announce, that way it's already out there.  Sheesh.
> 
> Looks interesting though.  I played the first one on the PSP, I have yet to get around to the second one.  If this would use the microphone for claps or something, that would really be something.


I'm pretty sure I'd read about it a couple of months ago... so... seems he hasn't had any troubles so far.
Just hope he continues to have a problem free time.

I think the game looks great so far, could be one of the best homebrew games if it gets finished.


----------



## jesterscourt (May 31, 2009)

It looks pretty promising, and the world can't have enough homebrew from talented people/teams.

I think it's great that he is making a port/DS version of Patapon, although one would think you'd be better off keeping the project hush-hush until a beta/RC was ready.  If this news hits any major blog, I'd call it dead very shortly.  Starlite, anyone?


----------



## cosmiccow (May 31, 2009)

oh man, that's amazing. Really hope he can finish it. It already looks great. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Raiser (May 31, 2009)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> It looks pretty promising, and the world can't have enough homebrew from talented people/teams.
> 
> I think it's great that he is making a port/DS version of Patapon, although one would think you'd be better off keeping the project hush-hush until a beta/RC was ready.  If this news hits any major blog, I'd call it dead very shortly.  Starlite, anyone?



Ugh, don't remind me. Starlite was a revolutionary homebrew.. or WAS a revolutionary homebrew.
Then came the day where it came to a halt.. :'(


----------



## personager (May 31, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I was confused for a second.
> I thought it was a offcial game!
> XD


Same here


----------



## updowners (May 31, 2009)

I see a C&D coming soon. It's probably gonna end up like starlite.

Edit: Oh wait. I just saw this posted earlier on his blog



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> wrote a letter to Sony about use their sprites, music, ....
> And my answer came a minute ago , this is their mail:
> 
> Hello Eragon,
> ...


----------



## Trolly (May 31, 2009)

Aw man, looks awesome. Must not get hopes up, must not get hopes up aha. Seriously hope this doesn't get C&D'd, surely there are some nice devs out there who will allow homebrew projects on their game?


----------



## SoulAnger (May 31, 2009)

Nice find, tinyt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Havent went to Eragon's blog for a while. :\

For those who are worried for a C&D..
Hmm, Eragon emailed sony.. :\
What a stupid move imo.
He deleted it on his blog, but I found a copy of it.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I wrote a letter to Sony about use their sprites, music, ....
> And my answer came a minute ago , this is their mail:
> 
> Hello Eragon,
> ...



edit: oops, i didnt saw updowner's posts. sorry


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 31, 2009)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> What a stupid move imo.



I don't think so. He has covered his back before Sony sends him a C&D letter, like so many other companies before. Now he knows he can't use certain elements for his game, so hopefully he will replace them with self-made resources.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 31, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. I've played the original on my PSP, and I can say this is almost an exact, 1:1 copy. Amazing work. Well done.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (May 31, 2009)

Patapon 1/2 are among my favorite game for the PSP. It's nice to see someone is making it for the DS. This is probably one of the best homebrew I've seen so far.


----------



## EEragon (May 31, 2009)

So here is E-Eragon (Yes, THE E-Eragon), and I 'll like to say something:

1) This project is kown by Sony since 9 february 2009, a C&D would be a little late now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2) I I'll get a C&D indeed, I will make the project in secret, and then..... BOOOM --> release !

3) I'm thinking about a IP bypass (you'll have to have a original copy of the game in order to play)

AND

4) Put this news on the Homepage --> Homebrew News

If sony is going to shutdown my project, it will be only in Stand-by

*Yes I've spoken*


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 31, 2009)

Neat, though the blinking frame makes the video unwatchable for me.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 31, 2009)

looking forward to it coming to the DS and thanks for the news


----------



## Islay (May 31, 2009)

EEragon said:
			
		

> So here is E-Eragon (Yes, THE E-Eragon), and I 'll like to say something:
> 
> 1) This project is kown by Sony since 9 february 2009, a C&D would be a little late now
> 
> ...




ROFL, you got some balls on you that for sure, good luck with this pimping homebrew and I hope u make it better then the psp version.


----------



## Domination (Jun 1, 2009)

EEragon said:
			
		

> So here is E-Eragon (Yes, THE E-Eragon), and I 'll like to say something:
> 
> 1) This project is kown by Sony since 9 february 2009, a C&D would be a little late now
> 
> ...



Great going. Wish you all the best and no C & D for years to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For IP bypass.... then I can't play it can I? I don't even have a psp lol. But still you have my support the DS needs much better homebrew


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 1, 2009)

EEragon said:
			
		

> So here is E-Eragon (Yes, THE E-Eragon), and I 'll like to say something:
> 
> 1) This project is kown by Sony since 9 february 2009, a C&D would be a little late now
> 
> ...


IP bypass? i dont have a psp nor the game itself o_o
9 febuary? thats.. a bit long ago. i guess a c&d wont come so quickly
hope this turns out good


----------



## Vague Rant (Jun 1, 2009)

EEragon said:
			
		

> 4) Put this news on the Homepage --> Homebrew News


Front page articles are usually for shit people actually care about, like binaries. Nobody's going to frontpage a video of your homebrew just because you told them to.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Neat, though the blinking frame makes the video unwatchable for me.


that's the rhythm, foo, like in patapon


----------

